# Os Wenkel help



## Rbeal66 (Mar 31, 2016)

I'd liketo run a Wenkel in my drag car but it is hard to find good info on it. Really just need help with locating parts ( motor mounts etc.) I plan on customizing a chassis but what is a good transmission? Any help is much appreciated.


----------

